# не открывается файл .msg



## kayne (22.05.2018)

Здравствуйте Коллеги! Проблема с outlook 2010. Одно из писем, которое пришло по почте не открывается. Точнее не совсем так. Есть письмо которое сохранено в .msg формате как отдельный файл. И вот это самое письмо почтовый клиент не открывает. 
Ошибка примерно такая:
Не удалось открыть файл c:\путь\письмо.msg . Вероятно он не существует, у вас нет разрешения на его открытие, или он открыт в другой программе. Щелкните правой кнопкой мыши папку с этим файлом, выберите команду "Свойства" и проверьте свои разрешения для этой папки.


Пробовал переименовывать и пробовал открывать с помощью The Bat и Mozilla Thunderbird - не работает. У кого какие идеи??


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Возможен ли вариант что письмо зашифровано или используется ЭЦП ? Если да то думать в сторону установки сертификатов и ключей, или проверки корректности их установки


----------



## kayne (22.05.2018)

Surf_rider сказал(а):


> Возможен ли вариант что письмо зашифровано или используется ЭЦП ? Если да то думать в сторону установки сертификатов и ключей, или проверки корректности их установки



Теоретически возможно..

- -Подумал и добавил - -

А может ли быть что это поврежденное письмо? Можно ли проверить целостность как то.


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Может и повреждено. Проще уточнить у отправителя, чо за письмо и как отправляли или пусть заново отправят.


----------



## Force (22.05.2018)

Файл может быть занят другим процессом


----------

